

Basic DHT security concepts - realcr
http://www.freedomlayer.org/articles/dht_basic_security.html

======
whyrusleeping
If this interests anyone, definitely give the S/Kademlia paper a read, it goes
into depth on these concepts and other attacks.

[https://doc.tm.uka.de/SKademlia_2007.pdf](https://doc.tm.uka.de/SKademlia_2007.pdf)

